# Einbetten -  code?!



## Netos (15. August 2004)

sorry kann mir jemand sagen, wie der HTML code lautet um z.b. einen counter (link) in die HP einzubetten?

danke!


----------



## Jens B. (15. August 2004)

Moin.

Guckst du hier 

Mfg
loeff


----------



## Netos (15. August 2004)

sorry, kann damit nix anfangen, kannst du mir nicht schnell den code geben?


----------



## Jens B. (15. August 2004)

Wenn du dich da anmeldest wird dir der Code gegeben und alles erklärt.


----------



## Gumbo (15. August 2004)

Es gibt nicht „den Code“ zum Einbinden eines „Counters“. Die Art, wie in „Counter“ eingebunden wird, hängt ganz von der Methode ab, wie er die entsprechenden Informationen sammelt.

Deshalb müssten wir wissen, um was für einen „Counter“ es sich handelt.


----------

